# Some Instructor Advice



## Cryozombie (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi, I know almost nothing about Kenpo and Kenpo politics and instructors so you all will forgive me if this is a "Well Duh" question.

One of my co-workers is looking to start Training, and he found an EPAK school not far from him.  The Instructor is Tom Saviano, and he was asking me if I knew anyone with information on him.  

It would appear from a cursory look that Mr Saviano is legit, but I was wondering if anyone had info on him before my co-worker went and checked the school out.  Thanks.


----------



## PatMunk (Jan 25, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hi, I know almost nothing about Kenpo and Kenpo politics and instructors so you all will forgive me if this is a "Well Duh" question.
> 
> One of my co-workers is looking to start Training, and he found an EPAK school not far from him.  The Instructor is Tom Saviano, and he was asking me if I knew anyone with information on him.
> 
> It would appear from a cursory look that Mr Saviano is legit, but I was wondering if anyone had info on him before my co-worker went and checked the school out.  Thanks.



You can check out www.whitetigerkenpo.com for information on him and his school.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 25, 2006)

Stong lineage, which means a lot to me.  I have seen Zoran's posts many times and like KenpoThoughts insights, even if he is a semi-competitor to MartialTalk.  I think I would take a chance on training at a school producing such impressive students.  They are at least worth checking out to see if you fit in.

-Michael


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 25, 2006)

Wasn't Mr. Keith "The Giant Killer" Hackney a practitioner of this system?


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Wasn't Mr. Keith "The Giant Killer" Hackney a practitioner of this system?


 
Yes, he fought that huge sumo guy in UFC 3

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Tom_Saviano
http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Saviano's_White_Tiger_Kenpo


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 26, 2006)

I definately agree, given the fighters he has produced, he is definately worth looking into, at least checking the place out.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 26, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Wasn't Mr. Keith "The Giant Killer" Hackney a practitioner of this system?


 
Yes he was he was under Him ehen he went into the octagon.  Acording to Zoran.

V/R

Rick English


----------

